# Super Mario 3D All-Stars vorbestellbar: Zum Jubiläum gibt's Mario-Klassiker für die Nintendo Switch



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Super Mario 3D All-Stars vorbestellbar: Zum Jubiläum gibt's Mario-Klassiker für die Nintendo Switch*

						Seit 35 Jahren gibt es Spiele rund um den virtuellen Klempner Super Mario von Nintendo. Super Mario 3D All-Stars wird am 18. September für die Nintendo Switch veröffentlicht und in limitierter Auflage als physische Version in den Einzelhandel sowie regulär als Download in den Nintendo Eshop kommen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Super Mario 3D All-Stars vorbestellbar: Zum Jubiläum gibt's Mario-Klassiker für die Nintendo Switch*


----------



## icon (4. September 2020)

Endlich wieder mal Mario 64 zocken. Ich freu mich riesig darauf.


----------



## BiJay (4. September 2020)

Warum limitiert? Nintendo hat immer komische Einfälle.


----------



## Lui-Lui (4. September 2020)

Ja aber wieso limitiert Nintendo hier die Verfügbarkeit? Kommt dann entweder einer Mario Bros Complete Edition?


----------



## tarnari (4. September 2020)

Ich weiß noch als wäre es gestern.
Mein Kumpel hat sich damals immer lange vor Europa-Release die Konsolen als Japan-Import geholt.
Als er so das N64 bekam, sind wir bestimmt 2h lang nur im Vorhof des Mario-Schlosses rumgelaufen, weil es uns so beeindruckt hat, wie Mario sich steuern ließ. Leicht drücken und er ging langsam, Mittel und er joggte, ganz durchdrücken und er sprintete. Das hatte es damals so noch nicht gegeben. Wir waren völlig baff.


----------



## Norisk699 (4. September 2020)

Ich freue mich sehr!

Super Mario 64 habe ich zwar erst vor ziemlich genau einem Jahr komplett 100% durchgespielt aber Super Mario Galaxy habe ich damals verpasst (Schande!). Und Sunshine ist schon wieder so lange her, das macht bestimmt wieder Spaß.

Ich hoffe das ganze ist texturmäßig ordentlich aufpoliert und für 2K oder 4K geeignet auf großen Diagonalen. 

Bei Super Mario 64 irritiert mich gerade noch dass es im Trailer in 4:3 Seitenverhältnis gezeigt wird. Das fände ich echt nicht begrüßenswert. Wenn sie es schon neu rausbringen dann auch 16:9!


----------

